# San Luis pass wade fishing and stingrays



## Thisjustin (Mar 23, 2012)

How concerned should I be with stingrays wade fishing at San Luis pass? Enough to consider buy full body waders or would wading boots be sufficient or does it matter?
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishrhunt (Jun 19, 2010)

Not in my opinion. I have waded surfside many times and have always used the drag your feet along the bottom method.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Be careful around SLP. Those currents are Dangerous as heck.


----------



## Thisjustin (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya I know where to go to avoid the currents, it was the first thing I learned I don't want to drown lol. But m just concerned about sting rays.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

You get in the water........stingray lives in the water. I would not take any chances. I hear that it is not something that you will want to do twice.

Tinman


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Waders or wade boots aren't going to help with stingrays. A good pair of ray guards will be a big help but not guaranteed.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

X100! I'm living proof. At a minimum, I suggest you wear some sort of foot protection up to your ankles or higher if you can and most definitely shuffle your feet in small steps. It's slower than you want but much safer. Read my post called "Stingray Alert" posted back in early June. It took me 2 1/2 months to get my wound completely healed. Today was my last day to visit the wound center for treatment. Not trying to scare you but just be careful.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've waded behind SLP alot during the last forty years of fishing the area I've seen a bunch of stingrays there but I haven't had a problem with them. I slide my feet, and don't walk back into the area I have disturbed. They will feed back into the area you have stirred up. Just take your time moving slow and learning the bottom of the area your fishing.
Note: a topwater and spoon can help you cover more area and is a good fish locator.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Just to repeat, wading boots and waders are not going to stop a stingray barb.

I don't fish SLP, but I read about lots of rays being caught inside the pass. I would be very careful wading there.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Wading boots and waders may not stop it completely, but it sure as heck will slow it down. Your best bet as mentioned about would be to get some ray guards.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*SLP Stingrays*

You should be careful. Take the precausions and suggestions from Surguy Who just got hit this past June, his wound was nasty. Not really any way he could have avoided it, just one of the hazards fishing the coast. Troutless has some good advice too. I have been wading SLP since I was 10. I have seen hundreds of stingrays down there but have managed to avoid getting hit by one, All I can say is I have been lucky, I know guys that have shuffled, used ray gaurds even wade sticks, and they still got hit. It kind of comes down to how bad of a fish head you are. I'm sick with it (terminal) So I will continue to wade the surf, bays, and passes. They don't call me lipjerker for nothin.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I just pruchased reef boots, and crackshot ray guards. I don't get down there to wade a lot, but with all the stories I have read about here, I will not wade without them. Too much of a chance, IMHO.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Take your time and do not hurry. Shuffle the feet... 

Rayguard makes some good boots and guards if you can wear them. Way to comfortable for me.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I know you mentioned you respect the currents and that is the best!

What caught my attention was seeing discussion of boots and waders. IF you do end up over your head, current or not, it will be doggone hard to swim with extra gear on.

I suggest a life jacket of some kind. I wear long pants (sometimes jeans, sometimes that fine material stuff like fishing shirts, and often a long sleeve shirt either for cooler weather (yea right) mosquitoes for sure, and sun. When I get in the water like that I think of lovely Natalie Wood and how hard it is to swim in my negligee, um, blousy long sleeves and pants.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

TheAnt said:


> What caught my attention was seeing discussion of boots and waders. IF you do end up over your head, current or not, it will be doggone hard to swim with extra gear on.


Please don't get us started on the killer wader myth again. :headknock


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i'd be more worried about a PFD then a ray wading SLP


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

lipjerker said:


> You should be careful. Take the precausions and suggestions from Surguy Who just got hit this past June, his wound was nasty. Not really any way he could have avoided it, just one of the hazards fishing the coast. Troutless has some good advice too. I have been wading SLP since I was 10. I have seen hundreds of stingrays down there but have managed to avoid getting hit by one, All I can say is I have been lucky, I know guys that have shuffled, used ray gaurds even wade sticks, and they still got hit. It kind of comes down to how bad of a fish head you are. I'm sick with it (terminal) So I will continue to wade the surf, bays, and passes. They don't call me lipjerker for nothin.


Amen brother! The one thing I have not stressed enough yet is to SLOW DOWN when your wading out and back in. My natural tendency was too power my way thru the surf to get my baits out quick. Rehab for 2+ mos and $5000 medical bills after my insurance paid (and I have good insurance) made me change my habits and SLOW DOWN. That's all I can say.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

surfguy said:


> Amen brother! The one thing I have not stressed enough yet is to SLOW DOWN when your wading out and back in. My natural tendency was too power my way thru the surf to get my baits out quick. Rehab for 2+ mos and $5000 medical bills after my insurance paid (and I have good insurance) made me change my habits and SLOW DOWN. That's all I can say.


Today was the first time for me back in the surf since i was hit July 6, and trust me i did not forget to shuffle, and like you said slow down. i posted a report in the report section...good day for me.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Congratz! You conquered twice today. :rotfl: Took a lot of guts to go back in the water the first time IN THE DARK. Bravo!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd sure learn how to shuffle your feet SLOWLY. This one came from just down the beach from SLP..


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

Ray guards and practice the Texas shuffle!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

there are some huge rays at the pass, big enough to pop you above a ray boot, but ray guards /boots are a sure help

I would be as concerned about the currents, so tie a life ring or throw cushion to the end of your stringer.

As a kid, I got shot out of the slp mouth on an outgoing tide and prob would have drowned if not for being on the swim team and schooled about how to handle currents, your first thought is to fight it and swim to shore. It will wear you out, so swim at at an angle out of it to calm water and then in.


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

it wont hurt to be too careful because i got stung in POC 1 year ago.


----------



## zparkertx (Feb 24, 2012)

troutless said:


> I've waded behind SLP alot during the last forty years of fishing the area I've seen a bunch of stingrays there but I haven't had a problem with them. I slide my feet, and don't walk back into the area I have disturbed. They will feed back into the area you have stirred up. Just take your time moving slow and learning the bottom of the area your fishing.
> Note: a topwater and spoon can help you cover more area and is a good fish locator.


x2


----------

